# Glock 30S



## Kraut783 (Jul 24, 2014)

Okay guys, been a .45 1911 guy for awhile,  friend of mine had the Glock 30 and shot it and liked it.  Then the Glock 30S came out.  Basically people were taking the slimmer slide from the Glock 36 and putting it on the Glock 30SF frame.  It got pretty popular and Glock decided to make the same version and label it the Glock 30S.  I ended up picking one up not too long ago.......and simply loved it!!!   It is now my EDC and duty gun.  Slide is 3 oz lighter than the Glock 30 and it still has a magazine capacity of 10 rounds. 

Will post some pics in a few....bored and wanted to post something


----------



## 104TN (Jul 25, 2014)

Nice. Was there any reason you chose the 30S over the SF? 

I have been tossing around the idea of getting an something like an XDs, M&P45c, or HK45 Compact...but haven't taken the dive yet.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 25, 2014)

Probably just personal choice.  Loaded, the 30S just "felt" right, balanced...etc, over the 30SF.  The 30S is just over 3 ounces lighter than the 30SF, not that you can really feel that, but maybe that helped with the balance feel.


----------



## 104TN (Jul 25, 2014)

Gotcha, thanks for the insight. Congrats on the purchase.


----------



## policemedic (Jul 26, 2014)

The 30S will serve you well; it's a good solid choice.  I know a couple guys using them as duty weapons, and they love them.


----------



## policemedic (Jul 26, 2014)

rick said:


> Nice. Was there any reason you chose the 30S over the SF?
> 
> I have been tossing around the idea of getting an something like an XDs, M&P45c, or HK45 Compact...but haven't taken the dive yet.


 
Of those three, the HK45C is the tits.  I own two of the fullsize HK45s, and the HK45C.  Awesome guns, particularly if you're coming from a 1911 background.  Even if you're not, the modularity of the firing system and trigger still puts them over the top.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 26, 2014)

Pics as promised.

View attachment 11266 View attachment 11267 View attachment 11268 View attachment 11269


----------



## JKumz (Jul 28, 2014)

Congrats on your purchase.  I have one and LOVE it.  For the longest time even after the release of the Gen4 Glock, Glock was producing the G30S with a Gen3 lower paired with the Gen4 upper.  Based on my personal fit and feel with the Gen3 frame I had a bone to pick with the mag release and slide lock when it came to speed and finesse.  I opted to add an extended mag release and slide lock.  The mag release is great, however I've gone through the ghost and the tango down slide releases and I'm having issues with both locking back on the last round.  I suspected my worn mags as the culprit at first so swapped out all mags with new ones to rule that out.  Can't figure it out.  Anyone have similar issues with their glocks and aftermarket slide locks?  On a side note: I threw in the ghost 3.5LB connector and spring kit and have fallen in love with my 30s' trigger.  Definitely worth checking out at the $25.00! :2c:


----------



## Viper1 (Jul 28, 2014)

Congrats on the new weapon. I will be sampling this at the local gun store shortly


----------



## policemedic (Jul 29, 2014)

If you're going to replace those parts on a Glock , I would recommend Vickers Tactical parts.  Never had an issue with them.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 29, 2014)

Thanks guys...about the trigger, 5.5 is pretty heavy...will be looking at some options, thanks Jkumz and Policemedic for some places to look.


----------



## Th3 Maelstr0m (Jul 30, 2014)

Kraut783 said:


> Thanks guys...about the trigger, 5.5 is pretty heavy...will be looking at some options, thanks Jkumz and Policemedic for some places to look.



Congrats on the purchase! I second the Vickers Tactical slide stop and extended mag release.

Regarding the notorious Glock trigger: It won't ever be a 1911, but there are some reliable, inexpensive options that will improve it. A DIY .25 cent trigger job will make it a lot smoother. I prefer the internals stock, but do put in an OEM minus connector. If you want more, you might look into a Ghost Rocket connector. It will drop the pull weight to about 5lbs, and improves the reset. There are more customized trigger options, like the Zev Tech fulcrum, but I've heard that they lack the reliability of stock parts.

Though I'm more partial to the Walther PPQ now (best trigger in a polymer gun IMO), I will always love my Glock. Here it is, with the Vickers Tactical stuff, 10-8 sights, and a stipple job:

View attachment 11290


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 31, 2014)

Thanks Maelstrom, will look at ghost rocket too.

Nice Stippling job


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 9, 2014)

Kraut783 said:


> Thanks Maelstrom, will look at ghost rocket too.
> 
> Nice Stippling job


How do you like it so far?  I'm starting to do some research on a CCW option and this is at the top of my list.  I'll be doing my best to find a range close by where I can go try one out this weekend.  Interested in  hearing your feedback!


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 10, 2014)

Well...I have put about 500+ rounds through it,  drills and such, I really like it.  It's my primary duty gun now.  Holster options (Kydex) are a bit limited, some say it will fit a Glock 19 holster....it will fit a 30 holster...etc, not really though, gotta make sure it's made for the 30S.


----------



## Johnboy (Jun 12, 2016)

Kraut783 said:


> Okay guys, been a .45 1911 guy for awhile,  friend of mine had the Glock 30 and shot it and liked it.  Then the Glock 30S came out.  Basically people were taking the slimmer slide from the Glock 36 and putting it on the Glock 30SF frame.  It got pretty popular and Glock decided to make the same version and label it the Glock 30S.  I ended up picking one up not too long ago.......and simply loved it!!!   It is now my EDC and duty gun.  Slide is 3 oz lighter than the Glock 30 and it still has a magazine capacity of 10 rounds.
> 
> Will post some pics in a few....bored and wanted to post something


The Glock 30SF is additionally a splendid choice, provided that the duty/carry ammunition is vetted as working correctly from the abrieviated barrel. Most modern .45 ACP is loaded with the intent of being fired from a 4+ inch barrel. There are some very forgiving loads in the velocity department, that allow from advertised to +\- 100 fps and still perform well. Others DO NOT! I would consider the Speer Gold Dot Short Barrel specific load, the Federal HST in standard velocity and plus P, the Winchester Ranger "T" in standard velocity and plus P as the front runners. Other up sides to this pistol, are that Glock 21/41 magazines may be used as re-loads and the pistol will fit in typical Glock 19/23 holsters, if you own those models as well. 
Respectfully
j


----------



## Kraut783 (Jun 12, 2016)

Kraut783 said:


> Well...I have put about 500+ rounds through it,  drills and such, I really like it.  It's my primary duty gun now.  Holster options (Kydex) are a bit limited, some say it will fit a Glock 19 holster....it will fit a 30 holster...etc, not really though, gotta make sure it's made for the 30S.



After a few holster tries and fails.....been using a X-Concealment model M for the past year.  Love it!

M Series Modular Concealment Holster [M] - $69.99 : X-Concealment, Better Concealment for Better Protection

X-Concealment has been great to deal with and has LEO/Military discounts.


----------



## Etype (Jun 12, 2016)

Have you checked out Raven Concealment? They make very good concealed holsters.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jun 12, 2016)

I did...wanted to like it, just wasn't for me.


----------

